# العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم



## القسيس محمد (13 يونيو 2008)

* العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم مغربى*









*أيقونة العذراء مريم فى كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى ببورسعيد تقطر زيتاً*
*فى كنيسة القديس العظيم الأنبا بيشوى ببورسعيد، فى صباح يوم الأربعاء 17 فبراير 2004 ، وفى ذكرى تذكار معجزة السيدة العذراء ببورسعيد ، تقاطرت من مقصوره السيدة العذراء زيت مقدس حيث سبق أن أعد كيس وضع اسفل الصورة فامتلأ أكثر من نصفه بالزيت المقدس وشاهدته الجموع الغفيرة من شعب بورسعيد و الآلاف من الزوار .*
*وقد حضر نيافة الأنبا تادرس فور سماعه بهذا الخبر وتبارك من الزيت المقدس  ..
وكذلك كهنة الايبارشيه وتوافد على الكنيسة الزائرين من جميع انحاء الجمهورية وقد حدثت معجزات كثيرة من هذا الزيت .
صورة الأيقونة :*
​



​


----------



## sosana (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

ميرسي على الصور والخبر


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

جميلة اووووي


----------



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

خبر جميل اوى 

وصوره رائعه

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## sony_33 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

صورة جميلة وخبر اروع
 شكرا ليك​


----------



## maiada (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*


thank youi
its great
god bless you


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الرائع


----------



## girl-sweet (17 يونيو 2008)

خبر كتيير شو حلووووووو =)

ميرسي عالخبريه والصور الحلوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الصوره والخبر الجميل ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

*​*خبر رائع مرسية ليك


----------



## ابن العذراء2 (17 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع 
مش عارف اشكركم ازاى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (1 يوليو 2008)

امين فليتمجد اسم الرب الى أبد الدهور امين


----------



## ana_more (1 يوليو 2008)

خبر رائع


----------



## vetaa (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

ميرسى ليك
خبر حلو جدا

ودايما الست العدرا تكون معانا وتسندنا بصلاتها لينا


----------



## الخضر (10 يوليو 2008)

حلووووووي كثير


----------



## صابئي (10 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد هذا الشي لا يصدق لو كان حقيقة لكان مصوره فديو  

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## vetaa (10 يوليو 2008)

صابئي قال:


> اعتقد هذا الشي لا يصدق لو كان حقيقة لكان مصوره فديو
> 
> مشكوور على الموضوع


 لا صدق
ومش شرط علشان صور عاديه تبقى مش صحيحه

حضرتك لو مسيحى 
هتصدق المعجزات دى على طوووول

ربنا معاك
وينور طريقك


----------



## antonius (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*



صابئي قال:


> اعتقد هذا الشي لا يصدق لو كان حقيقة لكان مصوره فديو
> 
> مشكوور على الموضوع


في فيديو لتمثال للعذراء يبكي في استراليا..ونشرت الخبر الصحف الاسترالية المحلية
هناك صورة للمقال وصور اخرى هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10639
وهنا تجد الموقع الذي فيه الفيديو مع الصر ايضا
http://www.newmiracles.org/australia.htm


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

*سلام للمسيح *

*مرسى اوى على الصوره الجميله *

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*

*واذكرونى فى صلاواتكوووووو*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم*

شكرااااااا يامحمد على الصورة والخبر

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2008)

خبر جميل اوى اوى

صورة فى منتهى الجمال

ميرسى ليك​


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (30 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى على الصور والخبر ياابانووب


----------



## j_m_k_t_d (6 أغسطس 2008)

الهنا يحب جميع البشر


----------



## ماريا بيتر (7 أغسطس 2008)

ثانكس على الصور الجميلة


----------



## mina_007 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرررررررررسي علي الخبر
والصور
ربنا يباركك
++
+*


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بركة عظيمة جداااااااا


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (31 أكتوبر 2008)

تعظم نفسي الرب    وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي
بركة الام القديسه تكون معنا وتحفظا 

شكرا على الصوره جميله جدا​


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور 
ربنا يبارك ايامكم​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## peace_86 (2 مايو 2009)

يتمجد اسم أم الله مريم العذراء ..


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_بركتك يا امى_
_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مايو 2009)

*صورررررررره جميييييييييييييييييييله عن جد
وخبر حلوووووووووووووووووووووو اووووووووووووووووووى
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الصوره
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*​


----------



## Ferrari (5 مايو 2009)

شئ جميل خالص بركاتها وشفاعتها تكون ويانا جميعاً

شكراً على الخبر

والرب يباركك
​


----------

